# D7000 won't take pictures, help! :(



## lepierce3 (Nov 23, 2013)

My d7000 won't take a picture, its focused, and I even put it into auto just to see if I could get it to work, and nothing! I've had his before, but usually just repoitioning for better focusing makes it better, but not this time  any ideas? D:


----------



## Derrel (Nov 23, 2013)

Not sure what lens you have on it. If the lens has an aperture ring on it, is the ring set to 22 or 16? Does the camera have a memory card in it? Is the battery charged?


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Nov 23, 2013)

have you got auto focus set on the lens, also set the image stabilizer  to on at the same time.

John.


----------



## lepierce3 (Nov 23, 2013)

I just put in a newly charged battery...and it has a memory card in, and the 50mm prime nikkor lens. I don't think it has an aperture ring, just a focus ring. The auto focus is on, but how do I make sure the image stabilizer is on?


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Nov 23, 2013)

prime lens normally don't have image stabilization some do but very few on canon not nikon.

EDIT : also above the lens release button, make sure the focus is set to AF not M

John.


----------



## lepierce3 (Nov 23, 2013)

Oooh ok, well it is set to AF. I even tried taking the lens off and putting it back on just in case that had anything to do with it and nothing


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Nov 23, 2013)

Do you have another lens to try?

Is there any error messages on the lcd when you press the shutter release button?

John.


----------



## lepierce3 (Nov 23, 2013)

I went ahead and tried my kit lens, an 18-105, and still no results  Also, I do not see any error message appearing on the lcd screen, but then again, the lcd screen is not one while I am shooting, it only pops on for a couple seconds after I take a picture. Should I somehow change this?

EDIT: oh my gosh I am an idiot, the last time I used my camera I used a remote to take a photo of my whole family with me in it. I never use a remote, so I totally forgot about that and it was still set for a remote!! I feel dumb but I am sooo relieved that I didn't kill my camera haha! Thanks so much for everyone that helped me!


----------



## trojancast (Nov 23, 2013)

Don't be too hard on yourself.  I once shot an entire fashion show with no film in my camera!

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## lepierce3 (Nov 23, 2013)

Oh no! What did you do? Lol, I guess we all make our silly mistakes! haha


----------



## ratssass (Nov 23, 2013)

...don't feel too bad.I did the same thing about a year ago,but I had set the delay in the previous outting.Had me going nuts for about 2 hrs.


----------



## urahara (Nov 23, 2013)

lepierce3 said:


> I went ahead and tried my kit lens, an 18-105, and still no results  Also, I do not see any error message appearing on the lcd screen, but then again, the lcd screen is not one while I am shooting, it only pops on for a couple seconds after I take a picture. Should I somehow change this?
> 
> EDIT: oh my gosh I am an idiot, the last time I used my camera I used a remote to take a photo of my whole family with me in it. I never use a remote, so I totally forgot about that and it was still set for a remote!! I feel dumb but I am sooo relieved that I didn't kill my camera haha! Thanks so much for everyone that helped me!



This exactly happened to me as well after using the remote for a waterfall and then leaving in a hurry to catch the rest of my group. I spent 15 minutes in a panic mode thinking that something happened to the camera and only when I took a breath and slowed down checking everything I realized how stupid I was.. 

Ps : also with my D7000 

&#931;&#964;&#940;&#955;&#952;&#951;&#954;&#949; &#945;&#960;&#972; &#964;&#959; A100 &#956;&#959;&#965; &#967;&#961;&#951;&#963;&#953;&#956;&#959;&#960;&#959;&#953;&#974;&#957;&#964;&#945;&#962; Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Nov 23, 2013)

We should have told you to do a reset, it`s easy just hold down the two button with the green dot`s on at the same time for a couple of seconds and the top lcd display will flash when it`s done.

John.


----------

